# Hipscoring - Tests - Costs - Recommendation



## Velbon (Oct 14, 2017)

May I please ask the community for some help & guidance with finding someone to do hip & elbow scoring - I live near Heathrow Airport in London.

I would be willing to travel (car) quite far to get hips & elbow score done - as affordably as possible. Pet's at home vets are charging £440 + VAT!

As a family - we are new to all of this. We are hoping to gift a healthy Pup from our male GSD - to my sisters children (10 year old & 3 year old nephew/niece).

We want to do things the right way - with all paperwork & tests that are responsibly required.

Our GSD is 5 years old, and there have been no serious/major medical interventions of any sort in his lifetime so far.

We have been encouraged to pursue offering him as a stud - by multiple members of a 25 strong dog walkers & training group. 

We keep receiving compliments about his shape/posture, square hips & specifically his child friendly temperament.

We feel blessed - and since he is half way through his life - we would like to bring a descendant into the family.

To any that can help guide us,

Warmest regards & thanks - from our family to yours,

Velbon.


----------

